# Specialized Amira photos?



## JGDarcy (Feb 6, 2006)

Hello - My fiance is interested in the Specialized Amira Expert. Does anyone have any pictures of the bike? We can't find any in stock locally to see what it really looks like.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i'll bet it looks strikingly similar to the photos on the specialized site. they have all the models, and you can enlarge the photos for a closer look.


----------



## Bikeauger (Aug 22, 2009)

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=45689&eid=4350&menuItemId=9256


----------

